# Insel Barmen am Westkap



## Katfisch (19. Januar 2013)

Hi Angelfreunde,

ich war im september 2012 wieder mal in norwegen 
bei frau Verthus am westkap.
Wir hatten leider nur schlechtes wetter und aus diesem grund fuhren wir auf die insel barmen zum forellensee.
wir waren dort schon mal und hatten gut gefangen.
an diesem tag gab es keine fische und uns wurde am abend gesagt der see ist leer.#c
war 2012 auch jemand von euch dort ?
wird der see noch bewürtschaftet ?
oder wir geht es da oben weiter ?

vielen dank
katfisch #:


----------

